# Miami Day Four - It Ends...



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Started my day with about 4 cups of Cuban coffee and then went to Art District Cigars. The owner Marco Incer was very nice a offered me enough alcohol to kill a normal man but I declined (it was only 10am) I pucked up a few local cigars and a Numbered Padilla 1932 I had not seen before. Off to long drive out to Perdomo in Miami Lakes, Greeted by their receptionist Daisy a wonderful soul who makes a fantastic Cuban Café after explaining who I was she introduced me to Jeff the National Sales Manager. He quickly introduced me to Jennifer (Nick's beautiful wife - seen here in the workout cloths in Nicks office.) She was charming and apologized that Nick wasn't here to show me around personally but he was in Nicaragua. Jeff proceeded to the storage humidors where you see pic's of the US distribution stock. Notice that there are very few boxes of Ediicion de Silvio's left. They only produce 20000 boxes a year and when they are gone they are gone.
We stopped in the retail humi and Jeff gifted me a few of the Habano Connecticut's to try and pointed me to the nice leather couches and said be at home here and stay as long as you like. I enjoyed the cigar much more than I thought all the spice of the Corojo version but a smoother less peppery cigar - after burning my fingers on the 3/4 inch stub I took it into his office and showed it to him complaining who much I hated it we laughed and said our goodbye's. I lit up one of the Lancero's that Don Kiki gave me and really was enjoying the almost citrus note in this cigar. So I returned to Cuban Crafters to get some pics of the rollers and again I get treated with great hospitality by both Don Kiki and Jorge Salazar each adding gifts to my purchase of a 25 bundle of the Lancero's. Not to be outdone Don Kiki walks me over to his best roller and ask him to fresh roll me a Churchill of which I quickly lit and enjoyed.
Kiki was smoking a huge cigar and when asked about it he said you want one and had another roller craft me one - a 7x64 ring torpedo...wow. Kiki then showed me where they are building their new wine store for VIP wines where they will have a wine and cigar lounge. Don Kiki needed to take care of some clients so he asked his Customer Service Manager to show be around the warehouse, as you can see the volume is staggering. By now I'm finishing up my Fresh rolled and its about time to leave Miami an experience I thoroughly enjoyed to all my new friends in Miami - adiós - I'll miss you... GreySmoke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome pics


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That really looked like a great time , cuban coffee , cuban food , and lots of cigars, and the cuban pastrys are great


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I really enjoyed all of your Miami pictures GreySmoke. I really need to get to South Florida.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible pics and narrative - what a trip!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That was an amazing trip! Great pictures!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW! Look at all the ESV 91's! :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: Shelves and shelves full - and the Habanos, boxes and boxes and boxes, oh my .................


As a Perdomo / RP hoe you are killing me over here.

Looks like a great trip. Thanks for the pictures and narrative.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i bet you were in heaven


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the pics and I am sure you had the best time...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

this was better than the Odyssey


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like you are having one hell of a good trip, Thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's one hell of a drum set ....


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post the pic's and a great write up. 

FN in MT


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry to here the trip has come to an end. You were certainly in living fantasy of mine!!! Now it's back to the drind of the real world!!!! Thanks for the virtual tour and the opportunity to experience a slice of Miami!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a nice trip. thank you for all of the pics. :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ben, a big THANK YOU for sharing your first hand experience in Florida. What a inspiration. I am glad you enjoyed it and believe me I felt as though I was there also. Flint


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the preview. I leave tomorrow afternoon for South Florida. I will be doing Miami Friday. Hope I have as good a time as you.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that great trip!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just awesome,I see a road trip to Miami in my future


----------

